# ESA Dogs



## Polistes

Does anyone know of legit places to get your dog certified as an ESA animal? I have been researching this issue and moist seem like scams to get you to part with your money. I have found these two sites but I don't know if they are credible or not, they look credible but looks are deceiving...

Chilhowee Psychological Services

NSAR Service Dog Certification - Certified Emotional Support Animals Have Specific Rights According to Federal Law

Any help would be great!


----------



## cottonlouie

Why do you want to certify your dog as an ESA?


----------



## GSDolch

*why* is really no ones business.

Are their any drs. in your area that you could talk to? Maybe someone from a mental illness hospital will know who to get into contact with.


----------



## ILGHAUS

DO NOT go through any Internet Scam business. 

Also remember that an ESA/ESD is not a Service Dog.

Quote from Service Dog Central:

An Emotional Support Animal is a dog or other common domestic animal that provides theraputic support to a disabled or elderly owner through companionship, non-judgmental positive regard, affection, and a focus in life. If a doctor determines that a patient with a disabling mental illness would benefit from the companionship of an emotional support animal, the doctor write letters supporting a request by the patient to keep the ESA in "no pets" housing or to travel with the ESA in the cabin of an aircraft.

ESAs are not task trained like service dogs are. In fact little training at all is required so long as the animal is reasonably well behaved by pet standards. This means the animal is fully toilet trained and has no bad habits that would disturb neighbors such is frequent or lengthy episodes of barking. The animal should not pose a danger to other tenants or to workmen. But there is no requirement for fancy heeling or mitigating tasks since emotional support animals are not generally taken anywhere pets would not ordinarily go without permission (the exception being to fly in the cabin of an aircraft, even if the airline does not ordinarily accept pets).

For more information about the differences between emotional support animals and psychiatric service animals, read the related article at: http://www.servicedogcentral.org/content/node/76



***** I have permission from the owner of SDC to use parts of articles for educational posts.

-----------------------------------------------------

*I did not have time to check out your links at this time but I do plan on looking at them as soon as I can. So saying, I have no idea what type of business or organization that they are. *


----------



## ILGHAUS

There is no reason to register or certify your dog as an ESA Dog = ESD with any organization. If you want a certificate to hang on your wall make your own on your computer or with construction paper and crayons as they both are legally the same. 

Oh my gosh ..... $114. plus $10. plus $5. for a piece of paper that your doctor will give you for free. I'm not even going to read further on that site as it just is tending to make me angrier. But thanks -- it is one more example that I can use in my lobbying effort. 

WAIT A MINUTE -- I wasn't going to read further but this caught my eye. They evaluate you and let you know (via the Internet) about your emotional status. 

There are no words on this one.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Next .... 



> Despite the definition differences between service animals and emotional support animals, emotional support animals do qualify for special rights related to housing and traveling.


Pssst... someone want to tell them that the dogs have no rights in either case - it is the handler with the rights given to them by law.



> When you certify your emotional support dog or other animal with ... (_I removed the name of the company_), you’ll find that 95% of all businesses do not differentiate between a working service dog and an emotional support dog. That’s because your dog will have an official photo ID card attached and other “service animal” identifiers.


*Oh no, they are not advocating breaking a Federal Law are they????????*

I think enough said about this company also.



> An attached photo ID card identifying your animal as a service or emotional support animal (from a legitimate company like XXXX
> 
> A certification document from a legitimate registry company (such as XXXX)


Legitimate company?? -- well OK.


----------



## Polistes

I have a few doctors that could write a letter to get my dog certified as such if thats all it requires... I had just thought that inorder to get exceptions to the no pets allowed policy and be able to take your dog nearly everywhere you would need more than a doctors letter.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I think basically all you need is a doctor's letter. There is no certification requirement in the US for ESAs that I know of, and so if you find a place that will certify your dog for money it is most likely a scam.

However, ESA can NOT be taken anywhere with you-- they do not have public access where pet dogs are not allowed, with the possible exception of on an airplane. For an airplane and possibly for your landlord if you need to get a house exception, you would need to get a doctor's letter but that is it.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Polistes, if you did not read the info that I posted please do so.

*An ESD is NOT a Service Dog*. You have no right to take an ESD "nearly everywhere." 

Again from SDC
Quote:
An emotional support animal belongs to a person who is disabled. The person's doctor has determined that the presence of the animal is necessary for the disabled person's mental health and written a prescription stating the pet is necessary in the person's home, despite any "no pets" regulation of the landlord, for the person's health. Little or no training is required. The owner of an emotional support animal has no more right than any other pet owner to take their emotional support animal with them other to keep one in a home where pets are not permitted or to fly with one in a cabin when pets are not permitted.

*The only benefit* in declaring your pet dog an ESD is if you are living in non-pet housing or if your therapist/doctor believe you need to have the dog with you while flying in a commercial aircarrier. 

If neither of these cases apply then there is no reason to go through the steps of which the first one is the letter on letterhead with the doctor's signature stating that having the dog in your home is a necessary part of your treatment.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> I have a few doctors that could write a letter to get my dog certified


There is no certification in that you receive a piece of paper or your dog is registered. 

The doctor writing the letter is not just any doctor but the doctor treating you for your mental illness stating they believe the dog would help in your treatment. 

This letter is only the first step in the process. The next is giving it along with a request to your landlord to make a special accommodation to you to allow you to have an ESD in your home.


----------



## Polistes

So thats how it works I got ya. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## cottonlouie

*ESA dogs*



GSDolch said:


> *why* is really no ones business.
> 
> But there is no reason to certify an ESA. I don't know why anyone would want to do it. I'm not asking about emotional difficulties, I'm asking why certify when there is no reason to. It's not required to have an ESA, which is basically just a pet.


----------



## ILGHAUS

You are correct in that there is no reason to look for certification that a dog is an ESD as there is no official certification or certifying agency. Nor are there any laws requesting such. 

What someone with an ESD should do is gather all of the documents that they can and place them together so that they have a stronger case to present to any potential future landlord. With this group of papers would be a copy of a letter signed by treating doctor and up-to-date vet records.

These might include:
CGC Certifications
Obedience Certifications 
Temperament Evaluations/Certifications
Documentation of any other type training or use of the dog 

None of the above are required but if available they should be kept together for future use. If an owner does not have any but has the opportunity to work toward any it is to their benefit as any type of training for any pet would be. And has been stated being able to show any such type documentation may make the procedure with working with a landlord go more smoothly. 

Also in the folder or binder that is dedicated for this purpose should be copies of any letters submitted to landlords and any replies received from them. 

When moving it is always good to get a letter of recommendation from current landlord if possible stating that the dog was well-behaved etc.


----------



## GSDolch

I think Ilghaus explained it nicely and clarified things without getting into the "why" of them wanting to do it.


----------



## cottonlouie

*ESA dogs*



GSDolch said:


> I think Ilghaus explained it nicely and clarified things without getting into the "why" of them wanting to do it.


Actually, Ilghaus did a fantastic job of getting into the "why" of them wanting to do it - they don't need to, so why?


----------



## Davis40

cottonlouie said:


> GSDolch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *why* is really no ones business.
> 
> But there is no reason to certify an ESA. I don't know why anyone would want to do it. I'm not asking about emotional difficulties, I'm asking why certify when there is no reason to. It's not required to have an ESA, which is basically just a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason being you and/or need your dog to fly with you. It's better than chemically inducing yourself with Xanax. I am in the process of having our 6 month gsd enrolled in 3 week obedience training then speaking with her about the next steps for ESA training
Click to expand...


----------



## ILGHAUS

> our 6 month gsd enrolled in 3 week obedience training then speaking with her about the next steps for ESA training


There is no training requirements for an ESA. In housing, you need a dog that doesn't annoy the neighbors by barking or jumping on them when you pass in a hall way or on a shared sidewalk. The owner needs to pick up after their dog when outside. 

On a flight, the dog needs to be behave and lay quietly so as not to disturb the other passengers.

That is all the training that is *required*. An ESA is a pet. The better behaved the easier it will be for things to go smoothly when making a request to a landlord. 

Also, you need to remember that a landlord can put a size limit or even breed restriction on ESAs under some conditions. Example, if their insurance doesn't allow GSDs then they do not have to allow you to have a GSD in their rental property.

And another point that is very important - not all landlords (based on type of dwelling) are required to give an accommodation to allow an ESA.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Flying with an ESA

_"The final rule limits use of emotional support animals to persons with a diagnosed mental or emotional disorder, and the rule permits carriers to insist on recent documentation from a licensed mental health professional to support the passenger’s desire to travel with such an animal. In order to permit the assessment of the passenger’s documentation, the rule permits carriers to require 48 hours’ advance notice of a passenger’s wish to travel with an emotional support animal."_

http://airconsumer.ost.dot.gov/rules/Part 382-2008.pdf

1) Owner must have a diagnosed mental or emotional disorder
2) Documentation (on letterhead and in most cases less than one year old) from a licensed mental health professional who is treating the owner for their mental or emotional disorder.

******

UNITED STATES OF AMERICA DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION OFFICE OF AVIATION ENFORCEMENT AND PROCEEDINGS WASHINGTON, DC

May 13, 2009

Answers to Frequently Asked Questions Concerning Air Travel of People with Disabilities Under the Amended Air Carrier Access Act Regulation

...
#41. For purposes of providing documentation stating a passenger’s disability-related need for an emotional support or psychiatric service animal1, what kind of practitioners qualify as “licensed mental health professionals”?

Answer: Any licensed mental health professional (e.g., psychiatrist, psychologist, licensed clinical social worker) including a medical doctor who is specifically treating a passenger’s mental or emotional disability is a practitioner qualified to provide documentation stating the passenger’s need for an emotional support or psychiatric service animal. A qualified practitioner would include a general practitioner who is treating the passenger’s mental or emotional disability.


#42. May a carrier require that the documentation a passenger provides in order to travel with an animal that is used as an emotional support or psychiatric service animal state the passenger’s specific mental or emotional condition?

Answer: No. A carrier may only require that a passenger’s documentation confirm that a passenger has a mental or emotional disability recognized in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders- Fourth Edition (DSM-IV), in addition to three other items (i.e., the passenger needs the animal for air travel and/or activity at the passenger’s destination, the individual providing the assessment is a licensed mental health professional and that passenger is under his/her care, the date and type of mental health professional’s license and the state or other jurisdiction in which it was issued).


#43. May a carrier accept documentation from a licensed mental health professional concerning a passenger’s need for a psychiatric or emotional support animal if the documentation is more than one year old?

Answer: Carriers may, at their discretion, accept from the passenger with a disability documentation from his or her licensed mental health professional that is more than one year old. We encourage carriers to consider accepting “outdated” documentation in situations where such passenger provides a letter or notice of cancellation or other written communication indicating the cessation of health insurance coverage, and his/her inability to afford treatment for his or her mental or emotional disability.

http://airconsumer.dot.gov/rules/FAQ_5_13_09.pdf


----------



## knwilk44

So, if your dog is prescribed to you by your LMHP and you have a letter stating that having your dog is absolutely necessary in your treatment of your mental disease, then what certain circumstances can a landlord not allow you a dog? Because, under the Fair Housing Act, I thought that any person with any disability, would have to be reasonably accomodated.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> Because, under the Fair Housing Act, I thought that any person with any disability, would have to be reasonably accomodated.


First this thread is about ESDs and not SDs.

The Fair Housing Amendments Act of 1988 (FHAA) *does not apply* to rentals -- " ... buildings with four or fewer units where the landlord lives in one of the units, and (b) private owners who do not own more than three single family houses, do not use real estate brokers or agents, and do not use discriminatory advertisements."

and as you stated -- "reasonably accommodated"


----------



## knwilk44

ILGHAUS said:


> First this thread is about ESDs and not SDs.
> 
> The Fair Housing Amendments Act of 1988 (FHAA) *does not apply* to rentals -- " ... buildings with four or fewer units where the landlord lives in one of the units, and (b) private owners who do not own more than three single family houses, do not use real estate brokers or agents, and do not use discriminatory advertisements."
> 
> and as you stated -- "reasonably accommodated"


 
It also prohibits descrimination on people that are living in housing that receives federal financial assistance. Reason I am asking all of this, is because I'm living in an apartment complex that typically doesn't allow dogs over 25 lbs and it is income restricted and receives federal financial assistance. But, I have been diagnosed with pretty severe depression and my doctor has seen that with me having my dog around it helps in my treatment and she will be writing a request for me to be able to keep him with me in the apartment as an emotional support animal. Being the circumstances as they are, there is no way with my doctor's request that they can legally turn me away after receiving her request because of my having my over the weight limit dog due to it would be against the Fair Housing Act because I have a disability and it has been documented that my dog helps in the treatment of my disability. Now, I'm not just doing this because I wanna keep my dog, although that would be evident. I know that some people can take advantage of this and that's not what I'm seeking to do at all. I honestly couldn't imagine a day without my dog. He sleeps beside me and will make me get up when I'm about to have a panic attack if it should happen in my sleep. He also stays in front of the shower when I'm in there in case something should happen in the shower, as well. He doesn't cause any problems for anyone, isn't loud and I pick up after him outside. What I'm saying is, they can't legally turn him away with all of the documentation from my doctor as they are under the Fair Housing Act, right?


----------



## ILGHAUS

When renting you will need to know which law covers your particular housing situation. 

If under The Fair Housing Act (most but not all rental units), landlords are required to make reasonable accommodations to no-pet rules for renters with disabilities who need emotional support animals. 

Individual needs to submit a letter requesting accommodation with documentation from their treating medical care provider. 

If the accommodation is denied then the individual can file a complaint with the U.S. Department of Housing & Urban Development.

Housing Discrimination/U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD)

In some rulings, landlords have been able to place size (weight) and breed restrictions on an emotional support animal. Also, landlord may be allowed to restrict animal to housing unit itself with only a direct path to leave or enter home. Owner may be required to take animal away from property to exercise or potty their dog. Landlord may be allowed to place a maximum amount of time where dog is left home and not under direct care of owner. Complaints of barking, odors, and behavior of dog toward other residents may be addressed as to future actions of landlord. Determination of these and other items concerning accommodation can vary per outcome of resolution of an individual's case.

Owner must keep in mind that any owner rights such as Public Access given by the Dept. of Justice do not apply to emotional support dogs.


----------



## guitarest

ILGHAUS said:


> Polistes, if you did not read the info that I posted please do so.
> 
> *An ESD is NOT a Service Dog*. You have no right to take an ESD "nearly everywhere."
> 
> Again from SDC
> Quote:
> An emotional support animal belongs to a person who is disabled. The person's doctor has determined that the presence of the animal is necessary for the disabled person's mental health and written a prescription stating the pet is necessary in the person's home, despite any "no pets" regulation of the landlord, for the person's health. Little or no training is required. The owner of an emotional support animal has no more right than any other pet owner to take their emotional support animal with them other to keep one in a home where pets are not permitted or to fly with one in a cabin when pets are not permitted.
> 
> *The only benefit* in declaring your pet dog an ESD is if you are living in non-pet housing or if your therapist/doctor believe you need to have the dog with you while flying in a commercial aircarrier.
> 
> If neither of these cases apply then there is no reason to go through the steps of which the first one is the letter on letterhead with the doctor's signature stating that having the dog in your home is a necessary part of your treatment.


100% correct.............


----------



## guitarest

knwilk44 said:


> It also prohibits descrimination on people that are living in housing that receives federal financial assistance. Reason I am asking all of this, is because I'm living in an apartment complex that typically doesn't allow dogs over 25 lbs and it is income restricted and receives federal financial assistance. But, I have been diagnosed with pretty severe depression and my doctor has seen that with me having my dog around it helps in my treatment and she will be writing a request for me to be able to keep him with me in the apartment as an emotional support animal. Being the circumstances as they are, there is no way with my doctor's request that they can legally turn me away after receiving her request because of my having my over the weight limit dog due to it would be against the Fair Housing Act because I have a disability and it has been documented that my dog helps in the treatment of my disability. Now, I'm not just doing this because I wanna keep my dog, although that would be evident. I know that some people can take advantage of this and that's not what I'm seeking to do at all. I honestly couldn't imagine a day without my dog. He sleeps beside me and will make me get up when I'm about to have a panic attack if it should happen in my sleep. He also stays in front of the shower when I'm in there in case something should happen in the shower, as well. He doesn't cause any problems for anyone, isn't loud and I pick up after him outside. What I'm saying is, they can't legally turn him away with all of the documentation from my doctor as they are under the Fair Housing Act, right?


Without seeing the wording and the paperwork type cant really answer this question. All I can do is relate on a experience of mine; I had everything I needed for a Service dog; not a ESD. Not only was I denied I was evicted because the complex just came up with a rule saying GSD's are dangerous and their right is to refuse the dog. They did; I turned them into HUD and here we are over a year and a half later and still not any closer to having this resolved.


----------

